# Problemas en impresora hp laser jet1160?



## saiwor (Mar 7, 2009)

hola amigos del foro.
tengo un problema, mi impresora hp jet1160 ya no impreme, mi explico: tenía trabajo y lo envié a imprimir no respondia nada depues reinstalé su controlodaor seguía igual, despues lo hice formatear la PC y lo instalo su controlador nada no responde con mi computadora.
Luego lo probe con otra computadora igual no responde y pense por otro lado baje internet otro controlador o driver,  nada no respondia y se quedó asi mi impresora laser. Que hago para solucionar?
Gracias
Ayudenme...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 7, 2009)

¿Probaste que no sea el cable de datos?


----------



## saiwor (Mar 7, 2009)

lo cambie otro cable UBS


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 7, 2009)

Haz la siguiente prueba de impresora, sin el ordenador.

Simplemente pulsa uno de los botones y dale tension, normalmente sale una pagina de test.
Si no hace nada prueba con otro boton, casi todas las impresoras tienen la pagina de pruebas.

Si te sale por lo menos no esta del todo muerta.


Explica con detalle lo que le pasa:

Desenchufa el usb de la impresora
Enciende el ordenador y espera que este totalmente cargado.
Ahora enchufa y enciende la impresora

IMportante fíjate en cada mensaje amarillo que sale al lado del ordenador, deben salirte varios, son importantes.

Normalmente la secuenci debe ser la siguiente:

1.-Dispositivo detectado
2.-impresora XXXX
3.-Buscando controladores o algo asi
4.-Final feliz, el dispositivo a sido instalado satisfactoriamente.


Ya nos comentaras


----------



## saiwor (Mar 7, 2009)

hola tiopepe123
lo aplique lo que decis:
1º sale la hoja de test.
2º reconoce el ordenador, lo que pasa es: buscando controlador - lo encuentra lo instala y al momento de probarlo, abro word envio una pagina de impresion y me sale error "no se puede imprimir seleccione otra impresora"... pues quedo así.

saludos


----------



## saiwor (Mar 7, 2009)

hola
amigos del foro ya solucionee creo que ha sido el antivirus q actualize lo afecto a la impresora gracias por sus consejos...

saludos


----------



## saiwor (Mar 7, 2009)

descubri tambien que la lectura afectaba la instalacion....


----------

